# [Excel] Rangliste



## yoki84 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann mir irgendjemand helfen...
Ich habe eine Rangliste für einen Jugendwettkampf erstelllt, soweit kein Problem!

Nun habe ich Schlussendlich am Abend noch Finalläufe:

Ich möchte gerne aus den verschiedenen Mappen die 4 Personen mit den schnellsten Zeiten in einer neuen Mappe. Ohne irgendwie eingreifen zu müssen. Einfach die Namen und Vornamen der 4 schnellsten in einer neuen Mappe aufgelistet, ohne die Auswertung von Hand machen zu müssen.

Versteht jemand mein Problem?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2007)

Hai,

wenn deine Tabellen nach den Zeiten sortiert sind reicht es einfach die entsprechend (oberste) Zeile in dein Auswerteblatt zu übernehmen.

=+Tabelle1!A2

Ansonsten müsste man sich eine Lösung mit einem SVERWEIS überlegen. Dazu wäre eine Beispieltabelle nicht schlecht.

PS : Makros sind auch immer gerne gesehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## djelvis (8. Mai 2007)

Hi Joki84 (hi Stefan),

da brauch man kein makro für. das wäre mit kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen 

Die Funktion KGRÖSSTE sollte reichen.

Aus der Hilfe:
"Liefert den k-größten Wert einer Datengruppe. Mit dieser Funktion können Sie eine Zahl auf Basis ihrer relativen Größe ermitteln. Beispielsweise können Sie mit KGRÖSSTE den Punktestand des Erst-, Zweit- oder Drittplatzierten ermitteln."

Wenn man weiß, welches der kgrösste wert ist, dann kann man über nen sverweis auch z.b. nen Namen (ich tippe mal auf spalten "zeit", "name") gehen.

Beispiel:
SVERWEIS(KGRÖSSTE(Matrix;k);Matrix;Spaltenindex)

Gruß

Felix


----------



## yoki84 (9. Mai 2007)

Nun irgendwie bringe ich das ganz nicht zustande!







Nun, mein Ziel ist aus den 8 Herren auf der Linken Seite, die 4 schnellsten,
auf die rechte Seite (Finalläufe) bringen. Dies mit Namen Vornamen und der Zeit aus dem Vorlauf...

Habe mit dem SVERWEIS probiert und irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. Übrigens nicht KGRÖSSTE sondern KKLEINSTE


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2007)

Hai,

wenn du in Spalte E hinter den Zeiten folgende Formel einfügst : =RANG(D7;D$7: D$17;1)
erhälst du den Rang der Zeiten. (von 1- 8)

wenn du dann in G9 folgende Formel eingibst : =SVERWEIS(1;$A$6:$E$17;*2*;FALSCH)
in G10 entsprechend =SVERWEIS(*2*;$A$6:$E$17;*2*;FALSCH)
und in H9 entsprechend =SVERWEIS(*1*;$A$6:$E$17;*3*;FALSCH)

dann sollte es klappen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## yoki84 (9. Mai 2007)

funktioniert irgendwie auch nicht wie gewünscht!

werde noch ein wenig probieren müssen


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2007)

Hai,

was funktioniert nicht ? 

siehe Beispiel.

Ciao Stefan


----------

